# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  دانلود آموزش نصب و پیکربندی SharePoint 2013

## farshid_babajani

برای دانلود کتاب آموزش نصب و پیکربندی SharePoint 2013  به صورت ساده و تصویری می توانید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید:
http://3isco.ir/post-2808.aspx
موفق باشید.

----------


## zhashemi

> برای دانلود کتاب آموزش نصب و پیکربندی SharePoint 2013  به صورت ساده و تصویری می توانید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید:
> http://3isco.ir/post-2808.aspx
> موفق باشید.


بسیار  عالی بود! من برای پیداکردن فایلهای پیش نیاز خیلی ب مشکل خوردم ولی شما مشکل من رو رفع کردید!
بی نهایت ممنون

----------


## zhashemi

سلام
من پی دی اف رو خوندم ولی متاسفانه موقع نصب  MicrosoftIdentityExtensions-64  ارور میده
error.jpg
با اینکه .net framework روی سیستم نصب هست!

----------


## farshid_babajani

> سلام
> من پی دی اف رو خوندم ولی متاسفانه موقع نصب  MicrosoftIdentityExtensions-64  ارور میده
> error.jpg
> با اینکه .net framework روی سیستم نصب هست!


دوست عزیز این خطا مربوط به آپدیت App fabric  هستش که بعد از نصب کامپوننت WindowsServerAppFabricSetup_x64 بعدش باید AppFabric1.1-RTM-KB2671763-x64-ENU نصب کنید. موفق باشید. اگر مشکلی داشتین با ایمیلم در تماس باشید Farshid_babajani@yahoo.com

----------


## zhashemi

> دوست عزیز این خطا مربوط به آپدیت App fabric  هستش که بعد از نصب کامپوننت WindowsServerAppFabricSetup_x64 بعدش باید AppFabric1.1-RTM-KB2671763-x64-ENU نصب کنید. موفق باشید. اگر مشکلی داشتین با ایمیلم در تماس باشید Farshid_babajani@yahoo.com


سلام ممنون از جوابتون!
مثل اینکه ارور اشتباه گذاشتم....هنوز خیلی مشکل دارم .....حتما ایمیل میدم...متششششششششششششششششش  شششششششششکر

----------


## mtareh

ممنون دستت طلا خیلی عالیه

----------

